
New iPhone's Fingerprint Scanner Prompts Concern and Nervous Laughter Online - apress
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/10/new-iphones-fingerprint-scanner-prompts-concern-and-nervous-laughter-online/?_r=0
======
headShrinker
Ugh. This is stupid. Seriously? The sheeple give the government everything
including the pictures and the location of their kids willingly, and they
hesitate to thumb scan in? Why? because you were soooo private and concerned
up till this point?! Try _not_ going though the TSA full body scanners and get
back to me on this. Until then, the sheeple don't care as long as they saw
someone else do it and they are told it's safe.

~~~
krapp
You know, you're just another one of the tomatoes, like the rest of us.

